# Xbox Live Connection Error



## Schnozzlez (Nov 21, 2007)

I have always had lag on Xbox Live which is mostly due to the ghetto connection I have......i have my xbox hooked up to my computers internet and the computer is getting its internet from the router downstairs but I fooled around with some settings hoping to get an Open NAT and in doing so i can no longer get on Xbox Live no matter how hard i try.It always fails the IP address test. Im all out of ideas and have pretty much given up i just want it fixed before new H3 maps come out if someone would add me on msn ([email protected]) and just offer a bunch of suggestions that would be awesome..


----------



## Danielar (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi Joe, i'm not sure now old you are, but if you connect to your router thru your internet explorer, there should be a way to reset it to factory settings. If you can't find out how to do this post your routers make and model and someone will help you find out.

My first post hehe


----------



## Schnozzlez (Nov 21, 2007)

ya i tried resetting it already...didnt help.. thanks for the suggestion though


----------



## Danielar (Nov 21, 2007)

Have you tried checking the Xbox forums, i'm sure somebody must have had this promblem before? Good luck with it.


----------



## Van Hel Singh (Jul 24, 2006)

How did you try resetting your router? If you unplug the power, wait 10seconds and then power it up again, it should restart. If that doesn't work then go to command prompt type in ipconfig and then write down your default gateway. Type this into your internet browser url and from there you should be able to find system controls on your router and somehow reset it back to factory defaults.


----------

